
AppKit, TextKit, Core Data – Signs of Disease - red_phone
https://eclecticlight.co/2019/01/06/last-week-on-my-mac-appkit-textkit-core-data-signs-of-disease/
======
Klonoar
This has been a pet peeve of mine for the past two years now.

There are points where Cocoa development feels like reverse engineering a
framework to figure out things that shouldn't be an issue. On top of that, an
often undiscussed point is that _so much documentation_ for this stuff suffers
from link rot, or is buried in old forums, or is buried in Apple's own forums
that login-wall you from a Google search. There are weird things that are
buried in release notes that are not mentioned anywhere else - e.g, taking
over the scroll event on some scrollviews will actually completely disable
smooth scrolling.

Every time I see someone out there argue about why Electron (yeah, I'm going
here, hold the eye rolls until the end) shouldn't be winning, I point to this
issue. Nobody knows how to write these apps except the old-school crowd, who
tend to sit on Twitter and insist on keeping up this idea that "it's
straightforward!". It's a massive issue, one that I've had confirmed to me _by
Apple engineers in the interview track_.

I guarantee you that the replies to this will be some Apple devotees who
refuse to believe this is an issue.

